# Godzilla to Return in 2012!



## Yarnchu (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.scifijapan.com/articles/2010/03/29/godzilla-returns/

Legendary Pictures will be making the film. You know, the guys behind The Dark Knight. They have said they want to make the film as authentic as possible, meaning we won't have to relive GODZILLA(1998) again. Also, Toho seems to have tacked on a few of their own people(perhaps most prominent is Banno, the man behind Godzilla vs Hedorah), to help keep this from happening.

An American film? My only hope is that they do a perfect blend of Suitmation and CGI....but this is LP we are talking about, so it'll end up looking great regardless.


----------



## Green (Mar 30, 2010)

This is officially the best thing since Green Day.


----------



## Hiesetsu (Mar 30, 2010)

The Apocalypse part is an injoke. My friend remembering pokemon, how the most powerful moves would always miss.

But yeah, GOJIRA!!!


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 2, 2010)

well, people think 2012 is when the world will end, maybe the REAL Godzilla shall return in 2012, and the epic battle between Godzilla and the rest of the monsters, the world will end.
maybe it will be live and filmed as it happens.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 2, 2010)

HIDE THE JAPANESE!

But really? Thats the only thing all these recent films have been missing. A enormous monster reptile thing.

(I wonder if it'll be in 3-D, like just about every film right now?)


----------



## ... (May 4, 2010)

I used to love Godzilla to the point of obsession, now it just kinda sits there in the back of my mind...Can't wait till the trailers come out and watch my dad's jaw hit the floor.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (May 25, 2010)

Ah... Prepare to inhale the scent of burning human corpses. And buildings. Really, on every daikaiju(translates roughly to giant monster in Japanese, at least that's how I understand it) site I love hearing this news. And thankfully, this'll make up for that 1998 abomonation.


----------

